
Visual tour of classical electromagnetism - adamnemecek
http://web.mit.edu/8.02t/www/802TEAL3D/visualizations/guidedtour/Tour.htm
======
sus_007
Am I the only one getting a "Certificate Error" from the link ? The link seems
to be broken .

~~~
craftyguy
It works for me. The site also doesn't load with any certs or over SSL. Maybe
you are being MITM'd by your ISP or employer?

------
curlcntr
Cool!

Nearly all my comments so far are about books but Jackson's Classical
Electrodynamics provided a turning point in my understanding of E&M.... and
took over a year (of pain) to get through.

On the other end of the 'spectrum', Griffiths Intro to Electrodynamics is
extremely readable and just as good.

------
tremendulo
One early misconception I had about EM was that there were discrete 'lines' of
force. I guess this either arose from iron filings experiments or from the way
the diagrams of fields are (perhaps unavoidably) drawn. But now I know the
fields are continuous.

~~~
agumonkey
I'm still confused by the notion of line/field/flux density. That said, I
found a few books to read about that.

~~~
Koshkin
This may be a good explanation:
[https://www.uio.no/studier/emner/matnat/fys/FYS4160/v08/unde...](https://www.uio.no/studier/emner/matnat/fys/FYS4160/v08/undervisningsmateriale/Kursmateriell/forms_teaching_warnick.pdf)

------
gumby
These are great! I loved 8.02 (actually I took 8.022).

Has MIT changed that they now refer to courses by name AND number? Saying
“Physics 8.02” is like saying “ATM Machine”

~~~
Bromskloss
> “ATM Machine”

I maintain that this is fine, interpreted as "the machine with which we
associate the name _ATM_".

